# تحذير هام جدا لأعضاء الملتقى الكرام



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة أعضاء الملتقى الكرام

لا تشتروا أي شيء عن طريق اعضاء الملتقى وعن طريق الرسائل الخاصة بين الأعضاء إلا بعد التثبت والتأكد ومعاينة المنتج وتجربته في موقعه وقبل دفع حقه

ومن يقع ضحية لشخص غير أمين أو نصاب فالملتقى وإدارته غير مسؤولين عن التعاملات التي تتم بين اي شخصين حتى ولو كانا عضوين في الملتقى وتعارفا عن طريقه

الهدف الأساسي من الملتقى هو تبادل المعلومات فقط ومساعدة الاعضاء لوجه الله أما عمليات البيع والشراء فأطرافها مسئولون عنها مسؤولية كاملة ولا دخل للملتقى فيها

من حقق معرفة امكانيات ومميزات المكائن والاشياء التي تشتريها وتجربتها قبل أن تدفع حقها وحسن النية لا مجال له في التعاملات المادية في السوق بين الناس وانما القواعد الشرعية الأعراف الثابته هي المقياس 

يعني بمجرد أن تعاين بضاعتك وتتأكد أنها سليمة وتدفع ثمنها وتأخذها وتنصرف ليس من حقك اعادتها لصاحبها ولا اللوم عليه إذا لم تستطيع تشغيلها وإذا انصرف طرفا البيع والشراء من موقع التعامل إلا إذا كان معك شهادة ضمان من البائع 

ومن ناحية الأمانة والصدق فللأسف هذه أشياء أصبحت من النوادر والانتيكات واللذين مازالوا يتعاملون بها يعدون على الأصابع بين الملايين من البشر

فلا تعرض نفسك يا أخي لعملية نصب من أي شخص ولا تأتي لتشتكي على صفحات الملتقى إن كان عندك ما تثبت به حقك وأنك وقعت ضحية عملية نصب توجه بأدلتك إلى الجهات المختصة وإلى وزارة الصناعة في البلد اللذي تعيش فيه وقدم شكواك هناك ولا تذهب لتشتكي بدون أدلة حتى لا يرد عليك كالمعتاد

القانون لا يحمي المغفلين


----------



## ArSam (12 مايو 2013)

شكرًا على تنبيهكم القيم ،،،،،
احسنتم واثابكم الله ،،، 
كثير من الناس يقعون بمطبات هوائية رعدية عميقة ،،،،، 
للاستفادة اضرب للمشاهدين هنا مثالا حقيقيا للعظة والعبرة الفارق انه لم يتم عبر هذا المنتدى ،،،،
قام احد التجار بطلب صفقة دراجات عادية بإطارين (عجلة) يعني بسكلته Bicycle بالطبع كانت الطلبية بناء على صور في صفحة الإنترنت لموقع الصانع الصيني وتمت الصفقة ووردت البضاعة بكمية في بضعة حاويات (كونتينرات) وتفاجئ التاجر بمقاس القطع بأنها بحجم العشرة سنتمترات لكل حبة يعني ألعاب أطفال ،، طبعا دفع الثمن في طلبيته للقطعة على انها ذات الحجم الطبيعي والتي هي تخيلها هو من الصورة على صفحة النت يعني الحجم الكبير التي تقل الراشدين ،،،،، 
الخطأ الذي وقع فيه هو عدم التوصييييييييف الدقيق للبضاعة بحجمها المطلوب في بوليصة طلب البضاعة وضمن توصيف الاعتماد البنكي لها ،،، 
طبعا الموضوع راح المحاكم ،،،، 
وكما قلتم ان القانون لا يحمي المغفلييييييييين ،،،،،،،،،،،، 

سلام ،،،،


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز لهذا التنويه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


شر البلية ما يضحك هو اكيد حاول يستغفلهم بالشراء بسعر بخس فلم يرفضوا هم استغفلوه وارسلوا له طلبه على أساس الشكل الموجود بالصورة والعدد بدون أي مواصفات

والقانون لا يحمي الغفلين حقا ولو راح محكمة العدل الدوليه ماله عندهم شيء


----------



## كفاح الجريح (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بكم 
وجزاكم خير


----------



## أبومنة (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخينا الحبيب م/طارق على هذه النصيحة خاصة أن الكثير من الناس يقعون بالفعل تحت عمليات نصب كثيرة على الشبكة العنكبوتية 
عافانا الله جميعا من كل مكروه و سوء و جعل تحذيرك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amal has (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 مايو 2013)

كلامك مظبوط بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdo Essam (12 مايو 2013)

*جزيتم خيرا على هذه الملاحظة المهمة 
*​


----------



## modern20 (12 مايو 2013)

مشكورين اتمنى الحذر​


----------



## مواسم خير (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك أخي الكريم على التنبيه وجزاك الله خيرا على إهتمامك وحرصك على ألا يقع أحد من الأعضاء الكرام في هذا المنتدى الرائع وأيضا الزائرين الأفاضل له ضحية نصب أو إحتيال
من فئات لا ترقب في الناس إلا ولا ذمة ولا يهمها سوى الربح المادي ، مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن بعض الناس قد يكون الضحية أحيانا بسبب جهله أو طمعه وتسرعه ونسمع أو نقرأ يوميا الكثير من
القصص والحالات التي تحدث على أرض الواقع وليس فقط عن طريق التجارة الإلكترونية في زمن قل فيه الصدق وضيعت الأمانة ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (13 مايو 2013)

كالعادة كلام المهندس طارق يسبق كلامنا 
وبذلك نكون أغلقنا باب التشويه والتشكيك أيضا
فأعداء النجاح كثيرون والذين لاهم لهم إلا إثباط الهمم - وتكسير المجاديف -


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## القافله (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز لهذا التنويه​


----------



## tarek amaar (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (13 مايو 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## محمد العطاب (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد العطاب (13 مايو 2013)

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## لبيبة (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم طارق موضوع جدير بالاهتمام وما أكثر النفوس الضعيفة التي لا هم لها إلا جمع مال بطرق ملتوية وتلاعب على البشر بصمة من بصمات الجريمة السرقة والسرقة حرام شرعاً وأيضا محرمة دولياً ومقولة القانون لا يحمي المغفلين خطاءة القانون يجب أن يحمي كل إنسان مغفل مريض عقلياً عاقل 
كلامك رائع ومميز وهذه الخصلة من الكلام أقتنع الكثير بها وهي القانون لا يحمي المغفلين خصلة وضعت في عقولنا وهي من بصمات اليهود ليحموا أنفسهم من الغش والخداع 
والقانون الاسلامي يقول من غشنا فليس منا بمفهومي خرج من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فأرجو إعادة النظر في هذه الجملة حتى لا يقع بها أحد هناك الكثير من المؤدبين الطيبين يجب أن يكون هناك عكس ما تذكره القانون لا يحمي المغفلين بل القانون يحمي الكل بني الانسان 
نحن بشر نتجه إلى الصواب دائما ونرتقي مهما كان هناك نقاط ضعف وكلمة القانون لا يحمي المغفلين فيها غش وخديعة وأتت منك بغير قصد ومن مفاهيمنا الخاطئة السلبيات في حياتنا التي تؤدي في نهايتها ( وكم من قصص سمعناها من أخذ حقه في يده من جراء الغش والخديعة والنصب والاحتيال على البشر ) للمعارك والقتل والفظائع 
أيضا أرجو أن ننتبه لهذا لمنع ونوقف يد كل من أراد غش وخدع الناس لعله يفهم أنه أول ما يستحفه خروجه من الاسلام ومن أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيقولون هذا تكفير 
لا أبدا بل الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعيها الجميع المسلم المؤمن لايغش والمنتدى مليء بالمسيحية واليهود والمجوس والشيعة حمير المجوس وضعاف المسلمين فالحذر واجب وايضا ايجاد مادة في القانون لحمايتنا وهي موجودة فعلا ولكن لا يعمل به وأخفاءه بمقولة القانون لا يحمي المغفلين هذه المقلولة يجب حذفها من قاموس حياتنا ويوجد من الغشاشين والمخادعين الذين يريدون الغنى الفاحش في أقرب الطرق وأسرعها إستغلال حاجيات الناس وأستغلالهم هم كأشخاص وليس إخراج ما في جيوبهم فقط ويستخدمون كل الطرق المحرمة شرعاً وعندما نقول دوليا يعني عن عامة البشر في كل الدول لانهم أخذوها من صلب الاسلام فما أسعدني بلأسلام الذي يحمي الإنسان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2013)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة لبيبة جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن اتفق معكي في جزء واختلف معكي تماما في جزء آخر

ما اتفق معكي هو ان القانون يجب أن يحمي المغفل وغير المغفل

ولكن اذكرك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "المؤمن كيس فطن"

هناك الكثير من الناس يجهل العلم عن شيء معين وعليه في هذه الحالة ان يسند الأمر لأهل الخبرة والعلم ويستعين بهم ويعطيهم اجورهم ولا يبخث حقهم ولكن للأسف أغلب الناس إلا من رحم الله ينظر ويحقد ويحسد اصحاب العلم ولا يقدر علمهم ويقوم هو على الامر اللذي يريده بنفسه بدون خبره ولا علم هذا هو المغفل اللذي لا ولن يحميه القانون فهو تعمد التغافل بل هو اللذي غش نفسه أولا

والنصاب ليس ذكي كما يقول أغلب الناس بل هو يستخدم جشع وغباء الضحية وليس ذكاءه

دائما عدما اوجه نصح لأحد المخطئين من المسلمين في الصلاة أو شيء يتعلق بالدين يقول لي انا لم اكن اعرف هل سيؤاخذني الله وانا لا اعلم فأقول له لن يؤاخذك الله على انك لا تعلم ولكنه سيؤاخذك على انك لم تسأل

وليس معنى أن القانون لا يحمي المغفلين أن نترك المجرمين دون عقاب ولكننا لا نستطيع عقاب من لا دليل على جرمه

الخلاصة الانسان الجاهل يجب عليه الاستعانة بمن عندهم علم
الغشاش يجب عقابة وردعه ولكن يجب وجود دليل قاطع على اجرامه
المظالم لها أماكن مخصصة للنظر فيها وحلها وليس على صفحات الانترنت
يجب على الانسان معرفة ما اللذي يريد شراءه وما ثمنه وما مواصفاته ويدرسه دراسة جيدة قبل ان يشتريه وأيضا يبحث عن أهل الثقة والتقوى ويسأل عنهم وعن علمهم ومعاملاتهم ثم يتعامل معهم ولا يركض خلف الرخيص واللماع البراق ويندفع فيهلك نفسه وماله


----------



## malek alkhalil (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## دعاء الكراون (13 مايو 2013)

:20:


----------



## Dhuha_ALnoaemy (13 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ..شكرا على التنبيه


----------



## freemanghassan (13 مايو 2013)

مشكورين على التنبيه ...


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (13 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kiloNewton (13 مايو 2013)

hanks


----------



## الورد الابيض (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## amr habib (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## المهندسة2010 (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## mohammedalhamere (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على تنبيهاتكم ونصائحكم المفيدة اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ووفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضا وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ArSam (14 مايو 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة لبيبة جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...



أحسنت ، جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وغفر الله لك ولوالديك وللمسلميمن جميعا ،،،
سلام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وإياكم جزاك الله خيرا وهدانا جميعا لما فيه مصلحتنا في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## خلف حسين (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## low voice (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكرا على كل شيء


----------



## engkhaled20 (14 مايو 2013)

شطرا ليك يا باشمهندس طارق وربنا يبارك فيك وفى اعضاء الجروب


----------



## aeehm (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## sust mch (14 مايو 2013)

شكرًا على تنبيهكم القيم


----------



## لهون لهونى (14 مايو 2013)

مشكورين كثيرا


----------



## هانى 2007 (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmarwan (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بيكم على التنبيه


----------



## mostafammy (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا على التنبيه


----------



## عبد الحبيب (15 مايو 2013)

_بارك الله فيكم على هذا التنبيه _​


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا أخي و نتمنى أن يتم تجاوز هذه الممارسات التي تسيئ للاخوة وللمنتدى ككل


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك بكم


----------



## الريح مصطفي (15 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير و تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## noureldiien (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## IDIR86S (15 مايو 2013)

بارك ​الله​ فيك أخينا الحبيب...طارق​


----------



## kaboke (15 مايو 2013)

نشكركم علي النصائح الغالية


----------



## Randa salah (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## drmady (15 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على الموضوع المهم جدا


----------



## ali.fatha (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه النصيحة وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لانضمامي لهذا المنتدى وهو الحفاظ على حقوق الآخرين مشكورين على هذه الجهود.....


----------



## محمد فاخر محمد (16 مايو 2013)

شكر الله سعيكم ووفقكم لما هو رضا له سبحانه


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم ..............الدين النصيحة


----------



## م مجد ابو صالح (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم على التنبيه الهام


----------



## aziz42001 (16 مايو 2013)

جزاااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسن باعباد (16 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم وزادكم من العلم بسطة


----------



## hawkar87 (16 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... و دمتم للخير


----------



## farsmmm (16 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك خيرا
حقيقه ان القانون لا يحمي المغفلين ولكن هناك طريقه اخرى انا اتعامل معها هي التحويل عن طريق البنك لاثبات حقي لدي المودع له المال في حاله انه نصب عليه اما اسلمه يد بيد فمستحيل لان البنك واوراقه هي من تحميك بعد الله ورايح يجيك حقك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندسةسمر (17 مايو 2013)

_شكرا جزيلا علي التنبيه_


----------



## dody salim (17 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التنبيه


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (17 مايو 2013)

تم الاطلاع جزاكم الله حيراً


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر
وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## laser2art (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blue rose (18 مايو 2013)

*مشكوريين*​


----------



## maab ameen (19 مايو 2013)

تسلم اخي على التنبيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (19 مايو 2013)

*شكراً لهذا التحذير الهام*​


----------



## eng_salah hassem (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي طارق اريدك بموضوع جدا مهم بخصوص الملتقى كيف اكدر اتواصل معك مراسله خاصه


----------



## alalm (19 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng ghada mo (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي تنبيهكم القيم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صوت العراق (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الفاضل فالدين النصيحه وكفانا الله شر النصابين ومن لف لفهم


----------



## لبيبة (24 مايو 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة لبيبة جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...



كل الشكر أخي 
الغش والتلاعب على الناس ليس بيع وشراء ومخادعات في البيع والشراء فقط 
الغش في الصناعة وأنتم جميعكم هنا مهندسون وكلكم محاسبون 
الموضوع مهم لجزء البيع والتجارة في المواد وأيضا مهم وجزء له أهمية بالغة وهي التصنيع السيء المغشوش والمتعمد 
فلننبه بعض أن الله تعالى سيحاسبكم في الاخرة على ما تقدمونه من صناعات مختلفة فيها الغش وفيها أيضا إستغفال الاخرين كما تقول 
دين الاسلام يعلمنا حتى أدق التفاصيل وهي :
إذا عمل أحدكم عملا فليتقنه الاتقان مطلوب فمن لم بتقن عمله فهو مخادع وغشاش ومستغفل الناس مثلا أو على سبيل المثال كانت الاشياء تخدم لمدة خمسون عاما بدون أن تتعطل بينما الان لا تخدم إذا عصرت عصراً سنة واحدة أو يزيد وينقص وايضا يمكن أن توضع ربما سلك ضعيف أو تلحيم أو قطعة رديئة جدا داخل جهاز ما (كمبيوتر آلة في المطبخ ميكرويف عصارة خلاط وخلافه) في مكان صعب لا يكلف بنس واحد سريع الخراب الصانع تعمد وضعه ليتعطل الجهاز ويقوم المستهلك بحملة للوكالة والوكالة تطلب أجور كشف مرتفعة غير ثمن القطعة التالفة بأسعار غالية وربما لم يستبدلو أي قطعة فقط إجراء عملية تلحيم للسلك أو تغيير السلك في قطعة باهظة الثمن ربما يستبدلونها ومن بعد يتم اصلاحها وبيعها لجهة أخرى 
فما أكثر الغش ووسائل الغش في هذه الايام وأكتب ما سبق للتنبيه من عملية إحتيال الصانع وايضا التجار لانهم يدركون ويعرفون مكان الغش ويتمادون فيه لكسب مال وليتهم يعلمون أن كل ما يكسبوه من غش ما هو إلا حطب جهنم يجمعونه في الدنيا ليحملوه إلى جهنم ليكون نارا وجمرا يحرقون به


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة لبيبة جزاك الله خيرا

على فكرة الموضوع معقد ويحتاج حوارات ومناقشات طويلة جدا وليس بالبساطة التي تتحدثي بها حضرتك

فالمستهلك هو أول من تسبب فيما تشكين منه أنت الآن فالمستهلك هو اللذي يبحث عن الأرخص ولا يهتم بالمواصفات ولا يرجع الامر لأهل الخبرة والاختصاص والشق الآخر هو التاجر الذي يبحث عن الرخيص البخيس والذي يحقق منه ربح ولا يعنيه المستهلك وهذا ليس من ديننا وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

المسؤول الأول هو المستهلك 

ثانيا حساب اجرة الصيانة وتكاليفها لا تحسب كما تفضلتي حضرتك ممكن يكون مجرد لحام كما تفضلتي ولكن هذا اللحام ليس شيء بسيط وسهل كما يعتقد الكثير فخلف هذا اللحام خبرات وموظفين وعمال وسيارات وإيجارات ودعايه وضرائب واوراق وطباعة وإضاءة وكهرباء وهوالك كثيرة جدا 

فعفوا 

ما هكذا تورد الإبل

ثانيا على اي أساس بنيتي اتهامك للوكالة بأنها تصلح الجهاز وتبيعه للغير هل هناك دليل حقيقي على هذا الكلام يعني هل كان عندك جهاز وسجلتي رقم التسلسلي ووجدتيهم استولوا عليه وباعوه لغيرك وتأكدتي من رقمه التسلسلي؟؟

مع كل الاحترام والتقدير فانا اختلف معك في الرأي فقط أما الاحترام والتقدير فأنت على العين والرأس


----------



## لبيبة (26 مايو 2013)

أشكرك مهندس طارق على التجاوب والمحاورة 
أولا عندما أتكلم عن المهندسين والاكيد لم أخصص بل أعمم على الجميع أن ينتبهوا لهذه والتحذير للجميع وأنا منكم 
ثانيا الصناعات الرديئة المستهلك لا يكون فيها السبب هو يريد الرخص ولكن ايضا لا يريد أن يدفع لو قليل ويرمي ما اشتراه في القمامة 
لا أعلم لماذا التطور وهذه التكنولوجيا التي دمرت أكثر مما نفعت 
التطور هو من الاحسن للأحسن وليس من الأحسن للأسوء 
التطور من الاعلى للأرخص وليس العكس من الارخص للأغلى 
وعندما أتكلم ليس عن جهاز كامل بل عن قطعة داخل الجهاز يختلق بها الصانع نقطة ضعف يكون هو سبب فيها متعمد طريقة التلحيم تكون سيئة في نقطة ما بدائرة كهربائية هو يعرف بالتحديد مكانها والمستهلك ليس بمهندس وحتى لو كان مهندس سرعان ما ينخدع لانه اشترى ولا يمكن أن يتفحص ما في داخل الجهاز أو الماكينة من قطع ولا يمكن عرضها على مهندس قبل الشراء 
أو فحصها 
تم إصلاح ما كينة تساوي ليس المئات من الدولارات بل مئات الألوف بواسطة مهندس له خبرة بعيد عن الوكالة بقليل من الاجرة بينما الوكالة طلبت أجور خيالية كشف مع تغيير القطعة التالفة 
السبب الرئيسي في العطل هو الصانع الماكينة معقدة التركيب نقاط الضعف يعرفها الصانع ومنهم من يتعمد هذا ليحقق أرباح للشركة 
القطعة المستبدلة يمكن إصلاحها بكلفة بسيطة بتغيير سلك أو مقاومة تعمد الصانع تركيبها داخل الدائرة لتعطيل الآلة أو الماكينة بعد فترة من الزمن وكلنا نعلم أن أي قطعة لها زمن افتراضي تتعطل به 
المواد الأولية إما أن تكون جيدة أوسيئة لها دور كبير في إطالة وقصر مدة عمل الماكينة أو الآلة أو الجهاز سواء في الهيكل الخارجي أو في بناء الدوائر أو حتى في قطر سلك النحاس أو في طريقة التلحيم ونوع القصدير 
نحتاج إلى موضوع طويل يشترك معنا فيه ذو الخبرة وقسم الجودة لنثمر ونعطي كل جيد ومميز لعالمنا والاقل كلفة هكذا يكون التطور والترقي 
مزيد من الشكر لشخصك الكريم ومزيد من الرقي لعالمنا المستهدف من قبل الطماعين والغشاشين والغزاة حمانا الله جميعا من شرورهم وبكم يعلوا عالمنا ويصد كل معتد وكل طامع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيدتي الفاضلة سألخص لكي الرد في كلمات معدودة وحضرتك فسريها على راحتك

ذهبت لإصلاح ماكينه عجز عن إصلاحها 4 اشخاص من جنسيات مختلفه الماكينه سعرها 120الف يوروا

تم الاصلاح بفضل الله 

طلبت مبلغ بسيط (لإني جاهل وطيب) تعصبوا علي وقالوا ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

وفي النهاية اعطوني نصف ما طلبت بالخناق

وعلمت فيما بعد أن الخواجه يأتي لإصلاح مثلها مرتين في السنه ويكلف المالك 170الف ريال 

ايه رأي حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذه هي الماكينة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYM5ZQP-K10


----------



## لبيبة (26 مايو 2013)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم 
نعم الحال مائل كما يقال لو تركتهم لدفعو تلك المبالغ الطائلة وتباخلو عليك عوضا من أن يكرموك ويعطونك وسام تستحقه 
المصالح تلعب دور والنفوس ضعيفة وضميرك أنت حي 
ومهما كان أخي كما يقال أعمل خير وأرمي في البحر 
ولا بد من كشف ما يأتي من الغرب من غش ليتنبه وينتبه الكل في عالمنا 
وكل ما كتبته هو كشف خداع الغرب لعالمنا وإن شاء الله سنكون نحن من يصنع هذه الآلة ونستغني عن ذاك العالم المخادع الغشاش والحمد لله لوجود أمثالك والكثير ولكن مهمشون 
وهذا التهميش لعلمائنا ومهندسينا سبب في تردي حالنا 
وعلينا جهد ليس بالقليل لفضح غش الصانع والمصانع التي تورد لنا الآلة والجهاز والماكينة وايضا كشف غش التجار تجارنا أصلحهم الله 
أشكرك أخي وأحببت أن يكون موضوعك موسع والتعريف بالغش بكل أنواعه لنصحى وكفانا أن نبقى مخدوعين ولدينا ما يتفوق عليهم وبالعمل نصل غاياتنا غصب عن كل من يهمش عالمنا المليء بالعلماء والثروات 
والحمد لله تعرفت على أحد الخبراء ربما نحتاج لخدماتهم يوم ما وخاصة أنه يخاف الله تعالى في كل أمر 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق وللجميع


----------



## 2aljalal (18 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بيك ... احنه للاسف عمي اشترى ماكينة سي ان سي بعد ما شافها تعمل على الخشب .. لما شغلها عنده طلعت ما تتحمل لود كبير عليها


----------



## جدالالوان (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الشكر على النصيحة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

